# SVS AS-EQ1 v MiniDSP 2x4



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

I built a Martycube with a Stereo Integrity 15" D2 woofer. Its wired to be a 4 ohm load. It is driven by a Dayton SA1000 plate amp. I have an Integra DTR 5.9 which just has Audyssey 2EQ. I plan to hopefully upgrade later this year to a Marantz 7008 or 7009 with XT 32 and SubEQ in it.

I've gotten the sub somewhat dialed in with my MiniDSP (using REW and the UMIK 1 mic) in ONE position and it sounds quite good throughout, but I'm wondering if I can do better.

Here is my current graph. Now this is just at the main LP. I haven't measured in other locations.



I'm aware that the SVS AS-EQ1 gets some VERY decent reviews and that its supposed to be the equivalent of the SubEQ that most XT32 AVR's come with. But right now, I am looking at around 6 months or more until I can get that new AVR.

So I'm debating replacing the MiniDSP with the AS-EQ1 and using the MiniDSP in my stereo system. Here is what I'm trying to figure out.

1. I am aware I need a high pass filter around 18hz for my sub to keep it under control. I can set that in the MiniDSP. On the Dayton there is a subsonic filter which currently is OFF. IIRC that filter is a 20hz 12db rolloff... How much SPL am I going to lose by moving my high pass filter from 18hz to 20hz?

2. Is the AS EQ1 better than the SubEQ in the XT 32 AVR's or would it become redundant at that point to where I should just sell the AS EQ1.

3. Additional thoughts/suggestions?

The MAIN thing I like about the AS EQ1 is that its a set and forget thing with multiple measurements taken and then it spits out a final graph.... I cant tweak it much unlike the MiniDSP, but then again I dont have to spend a ton of time doing the tweaking.

Also like the MiniDSP it can EQ up to 2 subs, which tweaking 2 subs responses via REW isnt something that I see as being NEARLY as easy as a set and forget solution.

The SMS-1 and Antimode 8033 have been ruled out so lets keep it to these two devices....

Thoughts MUCH appreciated....


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

EndersShadow said:


> I built a Martycube with a Stereo Integrity 15" D2 woofer. Its wired to be a 4 ohm load. It is driven by a Dayton SA1000 plate amp. I have an Integra DTR 5.9 which just has Audyssey 2EQ. I plan to hopefully upgrade later this year to a Marantz 7008 or 7009 with XT 32 and SubEQ in it.
> 
> I've gotten the sub somewhat dialed in with my MiniDSP (using REW and the UMIK 1 mic) in ONE position and it sounds quite good throughout, but I'm wondering if I can do better.
> 
> ...


1. Negligible since the 20Hz cut-off slope (12dB/8) will have little effect at 18Hz.
2. They are comparable.
3. Consider the AntiMode Dual-Core as an alternative. Will EQ and implement HP filter, iirc.


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> 1. Negligible since the 20Hz cut-off slope (12dB/8) will have little effect at 18Hz.
> 2. They are comparable.
> 3. Consider the AntiMode Dual-Core as an alternative. Will EQ and implement HP filter, iirc.


Thanks Kal!

I just want to make sure I understand (this is somewhat new to me).

With the MiniDSP in the loop I disable the subsonic 20hz filter in the Dayton amp. I have the highpass on the MiniDSP at 18hz instead.

If I remove the MiniDSP from the loop and add the AS-EQ1 I would be turning that subsonic 20hz filter ON. 

So the difference in SPL between a 18hz and 20hz high pass is very little correct?

I'm not sure the antimode isn't in my price range. 

I'm seeing the AS EQ1's go for like 300 and IIRC the dual core antimodes are closer to 500-600. 

But I will read up on it for sure.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

EndersShadow said:


> So the difference in SPL between a 18hz and 20hz high pass is very little correct?


Negligible.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That graph looks pretty good to me. That dip at around 53 Hz looks like your room. I think postioning is the best way to work on that as eq'ing won't do much (barring a second sub--truely the best solution). Long story short, I'd stay with the SVS since you already have it & put the money towards the AVR.


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Negligible.


Thanks, just wanted confirmation on that.




Tonto said:


> That graph looks pretty good to me. That dip at around 53 Hz looks like your room. I think postioning is the best way to work on that as eq'ing won't do much (barring a second sub--truely the best solution). Long story short, I'd stay with the SVS since you already have it & put the money towards the AVR.


Yeah, there really isnt any better position for the sub unfortunately. My room is open and that is the only corner it can fit in, or position that my wife will let me do.

Here is an old panoramic of my setup. 



As you can see I am VERY limited.

I dont have the SVS now, just the MiniDSP which was used to generate that REW graph. That is also at JUST the main listening position.

I need to get some more graphs on how other areas look. Thats what I think the SVS would help me clean up easier. 

I dont want a funky response all around if at all possible.

I think the MiniDSP may be able to solve that for me, but its likely going to be a bit harder to dial in I think.

I am staying home to take care of a sick kid tomorrow, so I should have an hour or so while she's napping to try and get some graphs from different positions and see how things work....

I may just get the SVS for my HT since then I can move the MiniDSP to my 2 channel system and use it to augment my low end and take the weight off my mains.

The SVS would look better there and be a set and forget, while the MiniDSP in the 2 channel room will let me tweak the response where I need more help.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would at least try it under the 1st & 3rd window on that right wall. Even behind that chair. Don't know what's behind you in that corner.


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Tonto said:


> I would at least try it under the 1st & 3rd window on that right wall. Even behind that chair. Don't know what's behind you in that corner.


Yeah, the new sub is like the width of the window and about 6" higher so that wont work.

Behind the chair wont work due to my wife not gonna let that happen lol.

Its basically in the only place I can put it...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you done any research on DIRAC Mini DSP ?? - I recently tried the Multi channel trial version for PC with very impressive results .....they also have outboard 2 channel and Multichannel units and they are getting very good reviews...

http://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Have you done any research on DIRAC Mini DSP ?? - I recently tried the Multi channel trial version for PC with very impressive results .....they also have outboard 2 channel and Multichannel units and they are getting very good reviews...
> 
> http://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series


I'm reading up on it but not sure if I want to go that route. If like to upgrade my AVR to something better and XT 32 is like 3 steps over what I've got...

And it would make this another 600 on top of that.....

But who knows, in reading up on it for giggles...


----------

